# New issue



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2011)

Everytime I go back to the main page a pop-up comes up telling me I have 2 new messages. I read both & replied to 1 of them. The pop-up still comes up. I guess this is having to do with the upgrade. Any one else having the same problem? I even closed the browser & came back on to the same pop-up.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes Al, I found I have to delete them to get them to disappear.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting.. I will check into this.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Al,

If you're using the "go back" button on your web browser, it won't automatically have updated info. You'll be going back to the same page all the time until you refresh it.

Also, I open pages/threads I want to read in a new tab. I may end up with 6 to 8 tabs opened after awhile, but when I go to the new threads page, I can refresh it or open a new one from my favorites list. which is automatically updated each time you open it.

Unless there's something very new and strange happening, I've avoided these kinds of issues by using tabbed browsing, even on other sites I frequently visit.

Eric


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 1, 2011)

I do the same thing, Eric and to me that this THE way to go with almost all browsing in forums including ours.

My mouse and I think most mice are this way.. if you click down on the middle scroll wheel while hovering on a link, it automatically opens the link in a new tab.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2011)

When using a laptop without a mouse on the road this process is not always easy. I never used to have that issue but was slammed with it last evening - messages were read but one asked for a recipe I did not have with me so I did not respond and it continued to pop up with the new message block. I do not use the back button most of the time - Just an FYI


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Well it's still happening this morning. The 2 messages that were coming up yesterday as new don't come up anymore, but today I had 1 new message that I read and the pop-up still keeps telling me I have a new message. I even closed down SMF & came back only to have the pop-up come up again. Then I closed the browser. Same thing new message pop-up. I don't want to delete all the messages to get this to stop. Any body else with the same problem?


----------

